# pics



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

MySpace


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

well i am trying to post the pics.........


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

*some pics*

let see if this works

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/2593000-2593999/2593147_1_full.jpg[/IMG]\

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/2593000-2593999/2593147_2_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/2593000-2593999/2593147_3_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/2593000-2593999/2593147_4_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/2593000-2593999/2593147_5_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/2593000-2593999/2593147_6_full.jpg


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, how is the Kinetix Intake Manifold???Can you really feel the difference in power?

...also wanted to know what that black thing on your roof in the rear is? GPS???...Nice Radar Detector by the way...LOL


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

i can fell a difference in the top end power but i have yet to get a piggy back system for it so it is running to lean right now and i can not get the full effects of the modifications. the black thing is antenna i believe....... the only bad thing with mine is, it is an auto tranny which means with the new manifold low end torque is sh##, but then 3k hits and it explodes...... and instead of evening out around the higher RPMs it just keeps pumping harder. and yeah the radar is bad ass


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Wow, didin't know they made one yet for are cars. ( Q & A )*

Wow, very nice. 
Put I have some Q & A for you. 
- Did the new install give you a S.E.S. light? 
- How hard was the install and is there any tips on how to install it? 
- How long did it take to install. 
- Did you have to replace any bolts or gasckets. What size of bolts or gasckit did you get if needed.
- How was ( kinetixracing ) for shipping and service. 
- It was alot a money, was it worth it. Like how is your gas consumption after the install. Plus how is the car doing, does it like it.


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*One more for you.*

What is a ( piggy back system ) and where can you get one. Why do you need one.


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

ok to answer Q & A

it did give me an SES light because the system was running to lean i had the auto shop turn it off. the install took about 5 1/2 hours total and i am not that good with mechanics. but learning. the only thing i can tell you about the install is that there are about 3-4 bolts in the back that you cant see but can only feel, and because i did not have anyone around it took me a while to find them.but i did. i did not have to replace any bolts or gaskets, the manifold comes with gasketson them. and the only thing that you have to take off is the solenoid vacuum, big black cylinder thing that sits on the front of the manifold. no need for that with new manifold. it is a direct bolt on to the throttle body. Kinetix was great, fedex were the ones who fucked me and i got it like a week late.i will tell you later about gas consumption once i get the correct A/F ratio. the only thing that is funny about the car is idling, it does not shut off but just jumps low and back up. the piggy back system - the Apexi 2 - bypasses the ecu, so instead of going to the ecu to get the air and fuel ratio, it jumps to the piggyback system to get the ratio. other than that it looks great, when you rev the engine with the hood up you can just here the flow of the air going through the longer runners. nice hoolow sound. any other questions


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

darkblueangel said:


> What is a ( piggy back system ) and where can you get one. Why do you need one.



oh boy, a piggyback system is like the sds, apex~i SAFC, greddy emanages, hks afc etc... it controls fuel injectors.


----------

